# AT LAST PICS OF TT2!



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29750&item=4548239108&rd=1


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

:lol:

Exhilarating mind blowing performance comes from the Rover Metro 16 Valve Twin Cam 115 BHP GTi engine

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

OH DEAR  Why do such a thing. I would not be seen dead in that


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

More reliable dashpods though :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are replicas allowed to wear the Audi rings?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks so shitty! :lol:


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

the piece of wood keeping the bonnet open tops it off!!


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

andyc said:


> the piece of wood keeping the bonnet open tops it off!!


Heh, I've just asked them if the wood is included in the deal...


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Storm said:


> andyc said:
> 
> 
> > the piece of wood keeping the bonnet open tops it off!!
> ...


Ha dont think it will be mate, looks like a top bit of quality timber!


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry Mr Fett, but you were wrong. Apparently:



> Custom hand made ,antique wood staff made by ancient by nomadic tribesmen is included in the sale.
> 
> Same tribe of nomadic tribesmen will also be set on timewasting morons that dont have anything better to do than waste genuine peoples time.
> 
> Lets hope I dont have any of these such people.


Heh.


----------

